# Salernitana: c'è Nicola. No di Pirlo.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Schira: Pirlo ha detto no alla Salernitana. Vuole ripartire in estate con un nuovo progetto. C'è Nicola.

Sky: per la panchina della Salernitana dovrebbe spuntarla Nicola.

*Sky conferma: Nicola è il nuovo allenatore della Salernitana*


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Prender la salernitana ora è una bella patata bollente


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nicola è un buon allenatore. Sarebbe stato meglio l'avessero preso una settimana dopo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Nicola sarà ancora avvelenato dopo lo 0-7 che gli abbiamo rifilato a Torino l'anno scorso.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2022)

ma proprio ora dovevano cambiare allenatore? per carità ci mancherebbe anche di crearsi alibi però si sa che il cambio allenatore da sempre quacosa in piu nelle primissime partite

nuovi stimoli..magari giocatori che prima giocavano meno ora si sentono rivalutati..giocatori che prima si adagiavano ora rischiano il posto ecc

insomma le dinamiche sono queste..poi ovviamente noi dobbiamo vincere..siamo primi e loro ultimi sticazz!


----------



## sampapot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pirlo ha fatto schifo dai gobbi...figuriamoci alla salernitana...la porterebbe direttamente in serie C, senza passare dalla B!!!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Nicola è un buon allenatore. Sarebbe stato meglio l'avessero preso una settimana dopo.



In una settimana non è che potrà fare molto.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

i disoccupati che rifiutano le panchine mi fanno pena veramente, manca l'umiltà di mettersi in gioco


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i disoccupati che rifiutano le panchine mi fanno pena veramente, manca l'umiltà di mettersi in gioco


eh ma sai,Pirlo sta aspettando la chiamata del Barcellona


----------



## hiei87 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In una settimana non è che potrà fare molto.


Sì, per carità, però è un buon motivatore. Poi è chiaro che non abbiamo di fronte il Bayern Monaco


----------



## Solo (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma qual è il senso di cambiare allenatore quando tanto sei già in B? Spendi soldi per nulla...


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma proprio ora dovevano cambiare allenatore? per carità ci mancherebbe anche di crearsi alibi però si sa che il cambio allenatore da sempre quacosa in piu nelle primissime partite
> 
> nuovi stimoli..magari giocatori che prima giocavano meno ora si sentono rivalutati..giocatori che prima si adagiavano ora rischiano il posto ecc
> 
> insomma le dinamiche sono queste..poi ovviamente noi dobbiamo vincere..siamo primi e loro ultimi sticazz!


È il momento migliore per loro per cambiare allenatore. Gli hanno restituito un punto in classifica, sanno che potranno giocare una partita in più (recupero con l'Udinese), insomma la nuova proprietà e Sabatini si stanno giocando l'All-in per la salvezza.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

*Sky conferma: Nicola è il nuovo allenatore della Salernitana*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Nicola è il nuovo allenatore della Salernitana*



non potevano aspettare una settimana? Comunque non capirò mai questi esoneri, la Salernitana è già in B.


----------



## darden (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non potevano aspettare una settimana? Comunque non capirò mai questi esoneri, la Salernitana è già in B.


Se vince le due partite da recuperare con Udinese e Venezia ha 19 punti. Per carità ha anche partite difficili da fare ma potenzialmente le chance ci sono ancora, ma avrebbero dovuto prendere qualcun altro subito dopo la fine del mercato. Sicuramente andavano meglio le ultime due partite.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma qual è il senso di cambiare allenatore quando tanto sei già in B? Spendi soldi per nulla...


non è che le altre corrono davanti...ha salvato il Crotone pure disperato anni fa, ci sperano


----------



## sampapot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i disoccupati che rifiutano le panchine mi fanno pena veramente, manca l'umiltà di mettersi in gioco


se non sbaglio Pirlo non dovrebbe essere disoccupato...ma ancora a busta paga dei gobbi...guadagna senza neanche doversi alzare la mattina


----------

